# 5075E shifter problem



## Splendid (Jul 23, 2021)

Shifter will move through all ranges, but the tractor is like it is in neutral. When you find a gear the tractor will operate normally, but if you attempt to shift gears then it will not move. This condition took a while to figure what was going on. It started occasionally and has developed to normal operating procedure. Can shut tractor off and allow it to cool and usually can find a gear. All transmission a-c will work as well as shuttle shift and clutch. If anyone has any idea about what is going on, it would be appreciated


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Splendid, welcome to the forum. 

Did the "Transmission Information Indicator" light came on. If so, what number did it show?? How about the "Service Alert Indicator"... has it come on??


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to TF
Which trans(9X3 or 12X12)? Sounds as if you have a loose wiring connection or faulty relay.


----------



## Splendid (Jul 23, 2021)

Indicator light is not on, going to look for relay possibility tomorrow. Worked tractor bush hogging this afternoon in 2 gear, B range; no problem with power reverse or clutch. 2014 model just turned 1008 hours. This has slowly developed over the last month with only minimal problem early on and has progressed. 
I did not know the tractor worked on relays.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

When it does not move, does the "N" on reverser lever flash? f it does, then there is a code being stored that you need to have a dealer plug in to find the code so you know where to look. There are many possibilities that could cause this. If "N" does not flash, then you may have a neutral switch sticking. Usually these fail in the neutral position and the computer does not know you have shifted into gear, so it wont move. They are in a bad area to reach. Above the hydraulic filter and under the shift housing on right side of transmission.


----------



## Splendid (Jul 23, 2021)

Thanks for the thought’s, I have not had a chance to address the issue and I am not mechanically inclined. Tractor is in second gear at present and it is usable in A, B, and C. Am able to get it to shift when it is cold if I am dumb enough to try to shift gears. It will probably be a dealer repair for me unless I can get my car mechanic to look at it. He has the same exact tractor and has been helpful on other problems. I will show him what insights y’all think may be where to look. 

Building a new house and this machine has been a God send. About 90 percent finished and this will be my last errection, closer to 78 than 77.


----------



## Splendid (Jul 23, 2021)

Splendid said:


> Thanks for the thought’s, I have not had a chance to address the issue and I am not mechanically inclined. Tractor is in second gear at present and it is usable in A, B, and C. Am able to get it to shift when it is cold if I am dumb enough to try to shift gears. It will probably be a dealer repair for me unless I can get my car mechanic to look at it. He has the same exact tractor and has been helpful on other problems. I will show him what insights y’all think may be where to look.
> 
> Building a new house and this machine has been a God send. About 90 percent finished and this will be my last errection, closer to 78 than 77.


Tractor moved itself to neutral and will not move at all now. Checked electrical to the neutral selonoid valve and it has 12 volts with the key on. Removed the seloniod valve and tried to activate the switch to see if I could make it function. It has a small ball valve on the business end. Shifted through the gearshift and didn’t see any movement of the ball valve. The N indicator did blink when the solinoid valve was removed and didn’t blink when installed and operating the shuttle shifter between forward, neutral and reverse. Dealer indicated they’re 12 weeks out to look at it. Oh, that valve is hard to remove as stated. Any additional insight will be helpful for me.


----------



## Splendid (Jul 23, 2021)

Jd110

Installed nutral switch this morning and issue of shifting is resolved; thank you very much for the advice. Without you leading the blind man, it would have been off to the JD dealer. 

And thanks to all that responded to my problem.


----------

